# Carry "A" Concealed Handgun?



## Guzz (Dec 23, 2006)

I enjoy being a member of various gun forums because I find other peoples experience and knowledge an invaluable continous learning aide.

I try to research things thoroughly myself before I ask questions on a forum. I have a question that I can't quite seem to find a satisfactory and/or complete answer to, so I thought I would ask and get some opinions.

I have a Virginia Concealed Handgun Permit (so this question is based on VA info) It says Permit to carry *"A"* concealed handgun.

My question is, does this A) mean the type of weapon, B) the quantity of weapon, or C) Both.

If I decide I want to carry a belt holstered handgun as well as a ankle holstered back-up, is this illegal. Could it be percieved or prosecuted as illegal by law enforcement or District Attorney's.

I am also curious if this is a state by state thing. Also I wonder how many of you carry more than one handgun at a time.

Thanks for your help,
Guzz~


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you with Virginia information. In Texas, only two "types" or "classifications" of what you carry..............SA for semi-auto and another class for revolver only (SA certification will allow you to carry both). I don't think I have ever carried more than one concealed handgun. Pretty much if I gotta' carry more than one.......I'm in the wrong place! But there is no limit on the number of guns you can carry in Texas. You can probably go to some state government website and read through the mountains of regs. and eventually get your answers. :smt028


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The laws are state by state,here in Idaho it is a CWL (concealed weapon license), any weapon that is legal to be owned by a civilian may be carried concealed. Now a katana or samurai sword would be rather difficult to conceal but legal if ya can do it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Now a katana or samurai sword would be rather difficult to conceal but legal if ya can do it.


I wish they'd do that here in Texas. It's hard enough not being noticed whene we're running around town recreating highlander episodes :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :numbchuck:

<j/k> - or am I?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I wish they'd do that here in Texas. It's hard enough not being noticed whene we're running around town recreating highlander episodes :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :numbchuck:
> 
> <j/k> - or am I?


I want the duster that blade wears in the movies but I think the handle sticking out would give me away huh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Here in CT, theres no limit to how many handguns you can carry. Aslong as you can conceal'em, you can walk around with 12 guns on you if you wanted.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

scooter said:


> The laws are state by state,here in Idaho it is a CWL (concealed weapon license), any weapon that is legal to be owned by a civilian may be carried concealed. Now a katana or samurai sword would be rather difficult to conceal but legal if ya can do it.


Oh that's sweet!

I wish we had that here in NC as well.

Concealed refers ONLY to a handgun, and a hand gun is defined as:

1. Having a short stock
2. Capable and intended to be fired with one hand

I know what you are thinking, cut off the stock on the rifle or shotgun...but those loopholes do not work. Remember that a shotgun must be 26" total in length...and a 26" gun is not "capable" of being fired with one hand.

Still, some of you will contest this definition, and demosntrate how you can fire it with one hand...don't tell me, tell the NC District Attorney Roy Cooper.

As far as limiting the person to a single handgun...you will have to call the sheriff, or the AG.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Only one concealed weapon at at Time*

New Mexico is an open carry state which also issues licenses to carry
concealed. It is specifically stated in the regulations that a licensed
person may carry only one concealed weapon at a time.

Therefore if you feel compelled to carry more than one handgun, only one can
be concealed. All the rest must be carried openly.

I think the law was written by someone lacking in common sense.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I think the law was written by someone lacking in common sense.


 MOST laws nowadays are.:numbchuck:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Common sense is against gov't standards, if it makes sense they can not use it.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I have not seen an AG opinion on this subject from VA. Per packing.org CCW does not cover any other weapon other than handgun. (I visit often so I like to keep up to date) 

Due to past Life carring a badge I am in the habit of carring a backup gun. I too am curious to the Official answer to the question. I would guess it would be up to local prosecutor at this point to make the call.

Backup Gun Not an issue here in Kentucky.


----------



## 1st freedom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Guzz,
# of firearms is up to the permit holder in VA.
That may vary state to state


----------

